# Looking for a fly shop



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll give Brian another bump. Good shop filled with enthusiasts, not elitists. You'll find what you want and if they're out Brian will order it for you.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

next time i'm in east lansing i'll stop on by nomad anglers... maybe stop on by grand river fly shop too.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The funny thing is, I tie flies but I don't fly fish. Its a hobby that I've alway enjoyed. I do use flies with spinning gear for steel and browns though. I haven't used a fly rod in about 10 years. I plan on getting one sometime this year! Untill then, I'll keep on tying.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Bump. Nomad Anglers or Casters Fly Shop


----------

